# Samba - getpeername,socket,write_data error



## FryShadow (Oct 7, 2009)

```
Oct  6 17:50:24 gateway smbd[833]: [2009/10/06 17:50:24,  0] lib/util_sock.c:get_peer_addr_internal(1676)
Oct  6 17:50:24 gateway smbd[833]:   getpeername failed. Error was Socket is not connected
Oct  6 17:50:24 gateway smbd[833]: [2009/10/06 17:50:24,  0] lib/util_sock.c:write_data(1136)
Oct  6 17:50:24 gateway smbd[833]: [2009/10/06 17:50:24,  0] lib/util_sock.c:get_peer_addr_internal(1676)
Oct  6 17:50:24 gateway smbd[833]:   getpeername failed. Error was Socket is not connected
Oct  6 17:50:24 gateway smbd[833]:   write_data: write failure in writing to client 0.0.0.0. Error Socket is not connected
Oct  6 17:50:24 gateway smbd[833]: [2009/10/06 17:50:24,  0] smbd/process.c:srv_send_smb(74)
Oct  6 17:50:24 gateway smbd[833]:   Error writing 4 bytes to client. -1. (Socket is not connected)
Oct  6 17:50:24 gateway smbd[833]: [2009/10/06 17:50:24,  0] lib/util_sock.c:read_socket_with_timeout(939)
Oct  6 17:50:24 gateway smbd[833]: [2009/10/06 17:50:24,  0] lib/util_sock.c:get_peer_addr_internal(1676)
Oct  6 17:50:24 gateway smbd[833]:   getpeername failed. Error was Socket is not connected
Oct  6 17:50:24 gateway smbd[833]:   read_socket_with_timeout: client 0.0.0.0 read error = Socket is not connected.
```

Hi guys,

as per code above shows some of my log file regarding samba services. Actually, it is working perfectly but I'm curious what caused for that error ?

Thanks in advance


----------



## FryShadow (Oct 17, 2009)

Hi,

since no one got any answer yet, I found some source in this web. I just put :

*smb ports = 139*

in global configuration (smb.conf) and seems like the warning getpeername is resolve


----------



## jimv (Jan 4, 2011)

*Thanks!*

Thanks for posting this! My Samba logs are much more helpful, now that they're not cluttered with 
	
	



```
getpeername failed. Error was Socket is not connected
```
 errors.


----------

